# Who Is Stronger ? Naruto or Sasuke?



## tomte2 (Mar 8, 2012)

One of the favorite topics of debate for *Naruto* fans is the matter of who the stronger one is; *Naruto* or Sasuke. Now, as you may know, Naruto and Sasuke are rivals. Naruto is the orphan boy who has never had a family and Sasuke is the orphan boy who saw his whole family murdered by none other than his own brother. Naruto was shunned and looked down upon by the villagers because he was the vessel for the Kyuubi, the monster that wreaked havoc upon Konoha 12 years prior. All Naruto wants is for people to acknowledge him. Sasuke, on the other hand, belongs to the Uchiha clan, the strongest and most prestigious clan in Konoha. 

*Naruto* would do anything to have what Sasuke so haphazardly throws away; the respect of the villagers and the love of Haruno Sakura. Sasuke is everything that Naruto is not; he is handsome, well respected, and intelligent to the point of being a genius, powerful without even lifting a finger. Sasuke is the very image of perfection. But unlike Naruto, Sasuke is cold, aloof, and uncaring. He is arrogant and too obsessed with the past and the tattered aristocracy of his dead clan. He is single minded, so driven by the thought of revenge that he takes for granted everything he has left. And that is what Naruto cannot accept. Naruto cannot understand why Sasuke cannot see what he has right in front of him. Naruto cannot understand why Sasuke is never contented. As the series progresses, Naruto becomes stronger and he starts catching up. And this is what Sasuke cannot accept. He cannot understand why someone like Naruto who was dull and did not have a kekkei genkai could be so strong. He cannot understand why Itachi would be more interested in Naruto rather than him. Of course, Sasuke did not know about the Kyuubi back then.

And so they have a rivalry and it's the age old debate between which would win: power and attitude or power and intelligence.

*Naruto*

Of course, power and attitude refers to Naruto. Naruto is pure determination. He might not be the brightest pea in the pod, but he sure is the most persevering. What he lacks in intelligence, he more than makes up for in raw power. Of course, Naruto owes his brawn to the Kyuubi who lends him a huge amount of chakra and stamina and this is a huge advantage in fights.

*Sasuke*

Sasuke, on the other hand is power and intelligence. He wields the Sharingan; the strongest doujutsu in Konoha. He is fast and powerful. And though he might not have as much stamina as Naruto does, he makes up for it with his ingenious strategies and techniques. Like Naruto, Sasuke is determined. But his determination is directed at all the wrong things.

so,Who is stronger?  or *Sasuke*?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 8, 2012)

Naruto, cause he always wins.


----------



## Euphie (Mar 8, 2012)

The manga is called Naruto so.....you tell me?


----------



## Yellow Flash1 (Mar 8, 2012)

_I think its Sakura.. (JK)_

*
Spoiler:  



Seriously, we don't know it yet, before they fight against each other.
So, the time will tell us who is the strongest shinobi at the end between those to.


*

*
Spoiler:  



 But i'll bet Naruto kick Sasuke's ass for sure! 


*


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 6, 2012)

Naruto is stronger than him. Besides Naruto is the protagonist lol. 
But Sasuke could improve and possibly equal Naruto's power.
I'm still waiting for their epic battle.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 14, 2012)

Whoever The author of the fan fiction wants to be stronger. .

But, that is a good question.  Every time they have fought, Sasuke won.  If Kishi has it, Naruto will finally defeat Sasuke in a final clash, but it has yet to be seen.

You are new, so I think you just posted in the wrong section. Try *House of Uzumaki*


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Apr 20, 2012)

Naruto is stronger than Sasuke at present.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 20, 2012)

naruto is gay for sasuke. when they fight, naruto gives in to his feelings so sasuke is stronger if they fight but not when theyre fighting other


----------

